
White nationalists operate openly on Facebook. The company won't act - vanusa
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/nov/21/facebook-white-nationalists-ban-vdare-red-ice
======
Starkus
"White nationalists operate only on Facebook"

Uh? Totally false title, is that a typo?

~~~
stevenicr
I think maybe typo - at least at this moment I see the title at the Guardian
site "...are openly operating ..." not "... operate online on.."

not sure if the title has changed or it was not input different than title at
submission.

------
deogeo
> “There’s no question that every single one of these groups is a white
> nationalist group,” said Heidi Beirich, the director of the Southern Poverty
> Law Center’s (SPLC) Intelligence Project [..] Many contemporary proponents
> of white nationalism fixate on conspiracy theories about demographic change
> and consider racial or ethnic diversity to be acts of “genocide” against the
> white race.

Fun fact: SPLC's Mark Potok keeps a close eye on the declining US white
demographics, and the SPLC considers pretty much any group opposed to
immigration a 'hate group': [https://www.debatepolitics.com/general-political-
discussion/...](https://www.debatepolitics.com/general-political-
discussion/355479-splc-tracks-declining-white-percentage.html)

